# Fleetwood Ratings?



## terry49 (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi 
I am in the market for a 5th wheel. I have seen many post on this site that says Fleetwood has many quality control problems but no specific items are mentioned. Can anyone tell me of some problems that are commom to the Fleetwoow 5th wheels? I have found a 2001 Prowler that looks clean and seems to be in great shape but I am leary of it having heard of so many negative comments about this brand. Can anyone clue me in on some of the problems I might encounter with this 5th wheel?
Thanks Terry


----------



## Gary B (Jun 9, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi Terry49, take the Fleetwood bashings with a grain of salt, we had a 1994 Fleetwood Terry 305V 5th wheel, it was an excellent unit, we didn't have one bit of trouble with it, never had it back to the dealer for a single item, we sold it in 1998 and bought a Holiday Rambler product, which we both hated! we got rid of it and went to a Fleetwood Bounder and we love it, we have had zerro problems, we like the floor plan, the dual pane windows, the systems you name it. All of the units were used for snowbriding and we lived (live) in them for 2 to 3 months at a time, plus our normal travel the rest of the year. Good luck in your search & many happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi Jerry,
Agree with Gary.  All mfgs send out lemons and there are probably more Fleetwood products sold than any other (just a guess) so,I would expect more complaints. In the 70s we that worked in the automotive field knew that you never bought a car that came out of the factory on Friday-workers were in a hurry to get home or on a Monday- hangover day. The other days GREAT CARS. Just do a through inspection, looking at the little details, fit, finish, plumbing, wiring and if they were having a bad QC day it will show.  Look for any signs of water leaks around ceiling and frontal area, even a stain spells trouble later on. Just remember any rv requires maintiance. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## terry49 (Jun 10, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Thanks for your support. The unit that I am looking at is a 2001 Prowler. I will have to take a closer look at it although it is at a dealer about 3hrs. away.
Thanks again
Terry


----------



## Larry (Jun 11, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Terry,

I have a 1988 32' Bounder.  It has countless hours of living and 87000 miles.  Everything still works!  Of course it has had a few repairs over the years but then of course, my dog, my cat, my car, my house and I have all needed repairs in the last 14 years.  Notice I didn't mention my wife!  She is perfect and I haven't fixed a thing on her!!!!

Larry


----------



## terry49 (Jun 11, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi Larry
Is your Bounder a Fleetwood product? I tend to agree with you guys on this matter. I haven't got the first response from any of the people who were bad mouthing the Fleetwood products. May be they were just having a bad day. Everything needs ocasional maintainance. 
Thanks 
Terry


----------



## Larry (Jun 14, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Terry,

Fleetwood is the largest RV manufacturer in the world.  Bounder, Flair, Pace Arrow, American Eagle and a host of others are Fleetwood products.

Check out FLEETWOOD

Larry


----------



## BobW (Jun 18, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

I don't know about all Fleetwoods out there, but, I won't buy one. I do repair on RV interiors. Last year I had an opportunity to visit the factory in ILL. I brought a Class C back with me. On the way, the microwave fell out of the upper frame, the stove rattled so bad I had to take it out of the hole it was setting in. It swayed all over the road, 2800 miles of one big hand full. The Tioga is made as cheep as any I've seen. They just slap them  together as fast as they can. Junk.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 18, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Bob,
Was this a brand new unit??  If so, I hope you delivered it back!!  Had it been serviced for delivery, tires properly inflated and such? I guess maybe you was just picking it up for a dealer.  If so, hope you reported all these problems well, guess if the microwave was laying in the floor they MIGHT find this.  Please tell us more.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Jun 20, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

REALLY: the stove rattled so bad I removed it from the hole it sat in, and the mircowave fell out of the upper frame at 2800 miles WHOW, and it swayed all over the road my my, I quess with a mirco falling and crashing and the ripping out of a stove, it would be a handful to handle, all the while trying to figure out how to redo the interior. What a story, I better git rid of my Fleetwood right away, least one of my grandkids gets trapped under a falling microwave, or forbid they fall out the hole where the stove sat. Too worried to travel now! GB


----------



## BobW (Jun 22, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

This was a Tioga class C with a Ford V10. I didn't have time to check the tire presser on anything else. This was for a rental outfit in Portland. i think the worse part of this was the other traffic coming towards me. Every time one did, it blew me 6" off the road. After a while, I got used to it and corrected the wheel just before I was passed. Also, head winds going west, were so that it wouldn't go into over drive.  I don't know how much wind, but, not much.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Bob,
How fast were you driving? Test drove a 99 v10 35 ft. class A Intruder the other day and it had no trouble going into OD course, I never went over 60.  It did ride rough but, nothing fell off.  Guess I'll take my helmet for the next test drive Hey Gary, wanna get rid of that pile of crap before you get hurt. Go on and take that trip just remember to take plenty of duct tape.  Might be a pretty good idea to go ahead and tape it up good!!  Bob, really would like to hear more with details.  Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## RonaldMartel (Jun 30, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

I believe there is a little give and take with everything.  There were a couple differences between Fleetwood and Skyline TT's that I noticed and think that you should look at.  FLT uses particle board in different applications vice plywood.  Specifically, the bed frame, and laminated counter tops and sides vice real wood.  The bunk beds on FLT have a weight limit of 150 lbs.  My 250 lb Skyline salesman sold me when he hung from the cabinets and challenged me to try that on a FLT. Also check out the insulation.  Every company does something a little better than the others.  Just look at what is important to you.


----------



## fjohn56 (Sep 23, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Funny......how you never hear from the complainers again. nor do you get any real complaints. Usually, its just because they were sooooo excited to get one that they forgot to do their homework. JMHO


----------



## bootsbuck (Sep 23, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

On the Fleetwood make sure you tape the 7-way plug to the cap of the 7-way receptacle.  If you don't, the Bargman plug can fall out while you are under way (even when you put the little latch on the cap over the latch on the plug)  This can result in the loss of brakes on your 5th wheel and BIG problems.  bootsbuck


----------



## Gary B (Sep 24, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

bootsbuck, please explain how that is a Fleetwood thing? As far as I know Fleetwood doesn't mfg 7 way plugs, Bargman,& Pollak make plugs male and female. I think this is another as mentioned by fjohn56  :laugh:    :clown:


----------



## Butch (Sep 25, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

If you are interesed in a Diesel Bounder, check out this site:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1863158074


----------



## ralphie (Sep 25, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Ok fjohn56, I'm back and I'm ready to complain.  Not really, I just don't spend my entire life on the boards and I guess I missed this thread.  I'm really tired of complaining about my Bounder, so I won't go into details, again.  I am definitely an unhappy FW customer.  Believe me, the numerous problems I've experienced with my Bounder have been very real and have messed up more than a couple of trips.  However, I'm a fair type of person, so I'll admit that there are a lot of happy Bounder owners out there.  So there you go, a negative post!


----------



## Gary B (Sep 25, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi ralphie, why don't you do what we did get rid of it, we had a Holiday Rambler piece of crap that I and my wife both hated!!! Sold it aqnd bought a Fleetwood Bounder and just love it, maybe you can find a Holiday Rambler and have the same kind of luck.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 25, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Now you tell me Gary  .  After I went out and spent my kids inheretance (guess I better get my dictionary before fjohn see this  )inheritance (wasted 10 minutes looking that up and then couldn't see it and now Ralphie is going to accuse me of spending a lifetime on here :sleepy: ) on a Holiday rambler, I find out they are no good   Well, can't go get a Bounder cause they are no good  .  Guess I'll just build my own :laugh:


----------



## Gary B (Sep 25, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

HI Chelse, sorry about that,  :blush:   maybe we got the only bad one they made! And of course I know we got the only good Fleetwood ever made, course that because I'm such a nice guy :laugh:    . All kidding aside are you going anywhere this winter, of course I know your in AL. and winters aren't real bad there. Guess your starting to look fondly on the Ford logo now  . Speacking of fjohn56 its his fault for letting me now about how easy the faces are. Just kidding John :sleepy:


----------



## fjohn56 (Sep 26, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

No Problem!! :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Gary.......They changed this on the reply board too; didn't they? :approve:  I tell youse guys dis heer board just be gettin' bedder an' bedder all the time now :shy:    :laugh:


----------



## ralphie (Sep 29, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Gary, I might just try that.    And Chelse, I wouldn't think about accusing you of anything. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 29, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hang around Ralphie and I'll bet you can accuse me of something :evil: cause I do like to give my opinion and wife tells me all the time that I'm wrong and you know these better halfs are always right  learned 43 year ago not to argue with her (to her face) :bleh: .  
Gary, probably will not be going anywhere this winter and the winters do get cold down here.  freeze to death when it gets down in the 30s :angry: .  Went out and set behind the wheel in the M/H the other day, put in a travling video and set back and dreamed.  Finally cranked the motor so it would seem more real.  Oh, got sick and finally realized it was the ford emblem on the wheel that was causing the sickness :evil:  put a piece of tape on the emblem, glued a bow tie emblem on ,cranked the engine and enjoyed the rest of the trip :clown: 
PS- fjohn plese ck all those little dots and marks and speling and edit for me! dont ForgeT to coRreCt where aLL thosE BiG and LittLe leTTerS go THANKS and it is good to see all the new people taking part John :approve:


----------



## bootsbuck (Sep 30, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Gary B -- It's a "Fleetwood thing" because Fleetwood choses to put Bargman No. 67 plugs on all their towables and new buyers should know what everyone else knows... and that is that Bargman plugs have a nasty tendency to work their way out of the socket while under way resulting in serious BRAKE-FAILURE SITUATIONS!!!  It's not good to wailt until it happens to find out about this little problem.  bootsbuck


----------



## Gary B (Sep 30, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Boy thats a strech, every rv I've owned has had Bargman plugs on them, and I haven't had any problems. Well Bootsbuck, I got to thinking about your statement of this being a saftey thing, so while waiting for my better half to have her eyes examined, I went out and did a saftey check, so to speak on other RV's. Boy do we ever have to add a bunch of mfgs to the list of no good low down worthless heaps of junk, seen a Jayco, Starcraft, Tahoe, & a Coachmen in real short order that had these killer bargman plugs!!! AND boy those salemen at these places sure aren't interested in *saftey*, they had a fit and asked me to leave when I suggested they cut those killer bargman plugs off and replace them with a safer brand. Didn't have much better luck at Wally world either, notice a fellow there with a 40'+ 5er being towed with a MDT, nice set up but low and behold he had one of those killer plugs, he didn't think much of the idea of cutting it off and replacing it, he even got irate when I suggested the least he could do is tape it.  :question:  :disapprove:  :angry:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 30, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Boy did I mess up   took one of them old Pollok connectors off a Airstream and installed a "FLEETWOOD" bargman plug and now I don't own the Airstream anymore.  If anyone sees the airstream please tell him to get that thing off.  Sure can't have no FLEETWOOD part on a Airstream   Bootsbuck, what are we missing here :question:  I'm confused, nothing new, like Gary i thought the Bergman, bargman was the most popular plug used and I am sure it could disconnect although I have towed quite a few miles and never had a disconnect    Tell me more with some facts :approve:


----------



## bootsbuck (Oct 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

C Nash and Gary B -- Congratulations, I am truly happy for both you that you've been so lucky.  I have heard from people from Florida to California that they have had problems with their Bargman 7-way connectors falling out under normal driving conditions.  I'm not saying it happens to everyone.  But if it happens to one out a hundred people, do you feel comfortable playing Russian roulette with the lives of your loved ones??   If a little tape around the cap and plug will keep the plug (and your electric brakes) secure, don't you want to do that??

    Or are you saying these 7-way plugs never vibrate out under normal towing conditions??  Let's find out... Will anyone that has had their Bargman 7-way plug fall out under normal driving conditions please give us a response to this message.  Also tell us if wrapping tape or plastic zip ties around the cap and plug works to hold the plug in place.  This is an important safety issue, please respond. bootsbuck


----------



## Gary B (Oct 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi bootsbuck, I and am quite sure Chelse, have no arguement against letting folks know of something that can be a saftey problem! What I had against your remark is you first tried to make it a Fleetwood problem and now a Bargman thing, it's not, its a general plug in thing and to try to inform folks is great and what these forums are about. Yes I have had a plug in come loose, and sometime they were pluged in and didn't make contact on one of the blades, generally when they came out it was because I didn't plug it in properly or had a worn plug. Yes I have seen folks tape them up, most of the time its because the spring in the cap of the truck end was broken and they had not replaced the plug yet, when it happed to me I put the blame where it belonged on ME not Fleetwood or Bargman.


----------



## bootsbuck (Oct 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?


Geewhiz Gary, why are you so defensive?  I wasn't blaming anybody for anything.  I was just trying to pass along some simple information that might save somebody from getting seriously injured.  Like you said the Bargman plug can come out when you don't expect it.  This can cause BIG problems.  If wrapping some tape around the cap and plug can solve the problem, then I think this is something everyone should know.  How many people have had their plug come out when they didn't expect it?  Shouldn't we come up with some solutions to this risky situation?  bootsbuck


----------



## C Nash (Oct 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi bootsbuck,
No problem at all from here about warning of any safety issues, thats what makes these forums so great. :approve:   Getting all this personal experence FREE.  I would have no problem taping, tying or whatever means to prevent the plug from disconnecting and if it's a common problem the manafacture of the product should be informed.  If the socket is tight, pluged all the way in and the latch spring is good I really see no way it could come out but, that's JMO.  I don't think I have ever owned a Fleetwood product and I do like to hear of all problems, just don't like to hear the bashing that's uncalled for IMO. I don't think I have ever heard Gary bash the HR and he may have had a lemon. Never really paid that much attention to the different plugs but, I was thinking they all worked basically the same way. Every thing made (man made) can come out a lemon oh well, maybe our maker turns them out sometimes also (talking about myself). Remember all these post are just our personel opinions and keep passing along all yours. I could probably bash the last rv I had but, will hold my opinion untill I hear of others that have had the same problem.  Maybe some others will jump in and say they have had problems with the plug and how they repaired.  If it's a common problem, I am sure there are plenty of lawers out there that would love to take this one on


----------



## np551 (Oct 27, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

quote:_Originally posted by terry49_

Hi 
I am in the market for a 5th wheel. I have seen many post on this site that says Fleetwood has many quality control problems but no specific items are mentioned. Can anyone tell me of some problems that are commom to the Fleetwoow 5th wheels? I have found a 2001 Prowler that looks clean and seems to be in great shape but I am leary of it having heard of so many negative comments about this brand. Can anyone clue me in on some of the problems I might encounter with this 5th wheel?
Thanks Terry
Go to www.rv.org homeof RV Consumers Group and buy some good informationaboutthe relative merits of various makes and models.


----------



## hertig (Oct 29, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

I have a 2001 Terry Lite, and don't really have any serious complaints about it.  Layout is darn near perfect, execution was fairly good.  After its maiden (5000 mile) journey, there are some minor things which I'll attempt to get fixed under warrenty (minor leak in the roof, way noisy water pump, rotted valve stems on the tires (i'm not holding my breath on that one    ), broken external shower head, and the like.  And some things I had to fix before I went (AC took too much current to start - installed a easy start kit, put in 'real' batteries, threw out the trash 'set-up kit' they included, carry around a tube of glue to reattach the edge banding on the wood when it comes loose, vaccummed out all the construction debris from the vents, added reinforcement to the TV shelf, etc.

But it is rock solid to tow, and comfortable/reliable to use, and if I could call myself the day before I bought it, I'd tell me to go for it.


----------



## hertig (Oct 29, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

By the way, am I unique?  My plug (I have no idea what type) has a shelf on it, and the spring cap on the socket in the truck bed has a prong sticking out of it, and when the plug is fully inserted into the socket, the prong engages the shelf to prevent the plug working loose.  Don't know if it is foolproof, but I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Gary B (Oct 29, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi hertig, no all the 7 way plugs are like that and I've never had one come lose that was properly installed and the lock engaged. I've had Jayco's Coachmen & a Terry 5ers and had to vacuum up shavings & saw dust from all of them, dealer prep really only covers what you see at first glance, and thats about it, of course some dealers are better than others. My first trailer a Jayco I never got a battery, and only 1 LP tank had about half a fill of LP. So we all go thur that kind of thing. By the way John our Fleetwood Terry 5er was one of the best trailers we ever owned good to hear your having a good time with yours. :approve:


----------



## Prowler (Oct 31, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi Bootsbuck, Gary, and Chelse. I've got a Silverado 2500 pulling a 1996 5th wheel Prowler 33 5Y. I too have had repeated problems with the plug disengaging, and have to secure it with tape.


----------



## cole (Oct 31, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

I always secure the cover to the plug with a homemade bungie made from a 3/8" long section of inner tube and a short piece of wooden dowel.


----------



## Prowler (Nov 4, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Gary, with my unit it's not a matter of properly engaging the plug. With the plug fully instered into the socket there is about a 1/2" gap between the tab on the socket and the tab on the plug. So the plug doesn't fall out but loosens up that 1/2" which loses the electrical connection.


----------



## Gary B (Nov 4, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Hi Prowler, that definatly will cause a problem. I guess in that case I would check and see if a Pollak plug fit and locked beter, if it doesn't maybe the truck end is not right, I don't know if it came with the truck or not, mine didn't as my new truck is a 1993, so I had to install my own plug in, I too would tape it not having a connection is NO GOOD.  :disapprove:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 4, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Prowler, sounds like the set screw has come out of the truck connector allowing the plug to slide to far into the connector course, I would think this would cause a short.


----------



## bootsbuck (Nov 5, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

Prowler-What model car end do you have?  If it is a Bargman No. 77, then you will be better off with a Bargman No. 77 trailer end.  You probably have a Bargman No. 67 trailer end (right?) which comes with all new Fleetwoods.  But the No.67 doesn't seat properly with the Bargman No. 77 socket.  It's best to have the plug and socket match.
A new No. 77 plug is cheap ($7) and easy to install with the wiring diagram that comes with the plug.  

Still, I would wrap tape , a plastic tie, or bungie cord around the cap and plug to keep it secure.  Does anyone else have any other suggestions on how to keep the Bargman 7-way securely in its socket??
bootsbuck


----------



## hertig (Nov 20, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

FYI, that 'small leak' turned out to be defective sealing at the factory and now the entire roof has to be replaced.  Annoying, but as long as Fleetwood is standing behind it, I would still recommend the Terry line.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

John,
Sorry to hear that the leak turned out to be a major deal but, great to hear Fleetwood is going to repair.  What year was your Terry?  I hope the MH we now own will be the FIRST to not leak!  Hope you don't have to miss to much camping.


----------



## hertig (Nov 20, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

It was really wierd.  The only symptom was a 1 foot stain on the bed after a major storm.  But they claim the rubber is bad and the plywood delaminated.

It was (and still is   ) a 2001.  Shouldn't miss any camping; it didn't bother us during the trip we just got back from, and should be repaired well before the latter part of Dec, which is the very earliest we could consider going again.  (Next spring is more likely)

Why do you want your MH to leak?  I hope nothing you ever own, or even pass close by, leaks...


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2002)

Fleetwood Ratings?

WOOPS!!. :blush: 
Should have been a NOT after the first John.  Have to look over and read between the lines with me.  Back went out on me Sunday and the medication is got me kind of drowsey :dead: .  Have had leaks on most every one I have owned at some time


----------

